# La Informática Biológica



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 3, 2021)

Hoy tuve la occasion de ver 2 videos de TED, una plataforma donde expertos pueden presentar sus conceptos:









						The electrical blueprints that orchestrate life
					

DNA isn't the only builder in the biological world -- there's also a mysterious bioelectric layer directing cells to work together to grow organs, systems and bodies, says biologist Michael Levin. Sharing unforgettable and groundbreaking footage of two-headed worms, he introduces us to xenobots...




					www.ted.com
				












						The next software revolution: programming biological cells
					

The cells in your body are like computer software: they're "programmed" to carry out specific functions at specific times. If we can better understand this process, we could unlock the ability to reprogram cells ourselves, says computational biologist Sara-Jane Dunn. In a talk from the...




					www.ted.com
				




Como es bien sabido, en estos tiempos siempre hay que considerar la posibilidad que sea una información falsa, "Fake News". Siendo realmente maravillado por el contenido de estos 2 videos en TED, me puse a ver si los autores y científicos mencionados son miembros de entidades científicas serias. Finalmente he mandado estos links al esposo de mi prima que es profesor de patología y muy activo en posiciones líderes de importantes organizaciones dedicadas a la investigación de una ancha gama de temas de la ontología, de la ciencia que se dedica al estudio de cancer, A ver que me contesta!

Asumamos por ahora que la información no es "fake", no es falsa pero aún no publicada a mi saber en publicaciones claves en el sector de las ciencias.

Sin ánimo de sacarme a relucir, solo mencionando las reflexiones que he hecho en el pasado. Yo veía los genes y la DNA como las letras en un libro. El reto para la ciencia el aprender cual es el lenguaje y cual la gramática a la que hay que corresponder para escribir un libro de calidad. Para poder diseñar los múltiples usos que la genética y la biología podrían hacer posibles. Realmente en las últimas décadas, quedándome en mi analogía, hemos aprendido a reconocer las letras que como ponen la información genética y aprender ciertas palabras, genes, y empezar a aprender como es la interacción entre los genes, las otras componentes de las células y que impactos podrían tener el medio ambiente y la situación psicológica para que los resultados que observamos pudieran explicarse.

Lo que estas 2 publicaciones en TED toman tal perspectiva de una forma muy interesante a la vez el descubrir una interacción entre la biología y campos eléctricos. Los resultados, al momento solo en ranas y que ahora parece que se quieren seguir investigando en mamíferos de como influenciando estos campos eléctricos podemos tener la visión de programar tales campos eléctricos para que tengan un resultado específico deseado. Ejemplos son presentados en esas 2 sesiones de TED que no sería capaz de replicar con tal claridad.

Esos científicos usan la analogía de la informática. la genética y la biología y citología son equivalentes a las partes de que consisten procesadores y placas de computación. Por los métodos que estamos aplicando y eso con aterradoras posibilidades serían en analogía la programación de un computador en assembler o las antiguas máquinas "bitslicer" donde los elementos de un procesador al ancho de un bit eran componentes independientes. Ahora lo que dicen es que aplicando una tecnología orientada a manipulear los campos eléctricos en una célula es como tener un sistema operacional. Se tiene un bulto de funciones. El objetivo es crear un lenguaje de programación electrónica biológica como lo sería Python y con el crear programas. Un programa podría ser el reparar daños en las células y la DNA, de volver a crear miembros perdidos o crear órganos que necesitan ser reemplazados.


----------



## lynspyre (Abr 3, 2021)

Estimado Hellmut, si te interesa el tema de la ingenieria genetica te recomiendo que le eches una mirada al canal de YouTube *The Thought Emporium*, es un area de estudio muy interesante.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 3, 2021)

¿Qué tal un programita para SARS-CoV-2?

"Dios nos agarre confesados"...


----------



## lynspyre (Abr 3, 2021)

Como en todas las areas de la ciencia, todo sirve para hacer el bien o el mal. Ya queda de la etica de cada persona el uso que darle a la tecnologia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2021)

Hola a todos , jo personalmente creo que SI hay una interación intima entre Electricidad y Biologia tanto que muuuchos enzames medicos Alta Gamma son basados en equipos electronicos altamentes elaborados y funcionam ezactamente basados en esa interación entre los dos temas.
Lo ejenplo son los Electrocardiogramas , Electroencefalogramas, Tomografia Conputadorizada por Resonancia Electromagnectica, etc......


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2021)

lynspyre dijo:


> Como en todas las areas de la ciencia, todo sirve para hacer el bien o el mal. Ya queda de la etica de cada persona el uso que darle a la tecnologia.


Lo ser humano es un Animal esencialmente malo ( egoista , envidioso , maldoso , etc....)
Basta veer cuanta tecnologia Alta Gamma fue desahollada en tienpos de guerra , imagine entonses ese mismo esforço fuese invertido en buscar la cura de muchas  doenças que hoy atacan los proprios seres humanos !


----------

